# Outcast



## writingworld (Jul 15, 2015)

A song I wrote about my high school/middle school years. Feedback is appreciated 

(VERSE 1)

How can I feel isolation
If isolation, is all i’ve ever known
How can I feel so homesick
When I’ve never had a home

How can I always wander
When I have nowhere for me to go
How can I be so enamoured
By a love that I’ve never been shown

(CHORUS) 

There’s nothing for me here
I always stand alone
this feeling’s not forever
so I’m ready to go

Sometimes I try to pretend
But I know it’ll never last
Cause I’m an Outcast
I’m an outcast

(VERSE 2)

I’m used to the lonely streets
I’m used to darkened memories
But there’s a wondrous life there for me
Around the corner, waiting

And how can I cry when I know the truth
There’s a beautiful life for me and you
I’m not one of them, but I know it’s true
I don’t need to belong to see this through

(CHORUS)

There’s nothing for me here
I always stand alone
this feelings not forever
so I’m ready to go

Sometimes I try to pretend
But I know It’ll never last
Cause I’m an outcast
I’m an outcast 

(BRIDGE)

Why did I always feel like a loser
As if I was a light that was never shone
Why did I feel like I was coming in last place
When I was competing alone

And why did I hate to be different
When in the end, it was all I had
When did the things I used to hate about myself
Become the things that make me most glad

And why did I care what they thought of me
As long as I was kind
I knew I’d get through, at the end of the day
Cause of that hope in the back of my mind

(CHORUS)

There’s nothing for me here
I always stand alone
this feelings not forever
so I’m ready to go

Sometimes I try to pretend
But I know it’ll never last
Cause I’m an outcast
I’m an outcast


----------



## musichal (Jul 15, 2015)

Sometimes I post a song as a poem.  That usually requires some editing.  Some people resist changing the words of a song, but my view is that I don't.  One version is the song, which makes rhythmic sense with musical accompaniment but not so much as a poem.  So I have the song version, and an edited poetic version based heavily on the song.  Works for me.


----------



## writingworld (Jul 15, 2015)

do you think this would work better as a poem?


----------



## aj47 (Jul 15, 2015)

writingworld said:


> A song I wrote about my high school/middle school years. Feedback is appreciated
> 
> (VERSE 1)
> 
> ...



I like this and would love to hear it.


----------



## musichal (Jul 15, 2015)

writingworld said:


> do you think this would work better as a poem?



I think that would depend entirely upon your edit.
As is, I am assuming it has melody, and that the lines work with accompaniment, so is best a song in its current form.


----------



## writingworld (Jul 15, 2015)

Thank you! Love your suggestions and will definitely apply them. And yeah, for some of the lines, the melody saves it, but it reads awkward this way. And I'll check out that forced rhyme because I hate those. Thanks


----------



## Renaissance Man (Oct 23, 2015)

I really like the message of how sometimes what makes us feel uncomfortable is precisely what we come to realize defines us.


----------



## LadsandtheClassics (Oct 23, 2015)

Feels far too whiney for me.


----------



## escorial (Oct 23, 2015)

read like a ballad to me


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jan 3, 2016)

In general I don't have much to add, but I second musichal's and astroannie's thoughts.


----------



## Nihilist (Mar 31, 2016)

What kind of music is this?  Sounds like you're talking about isolation.  I could see this working behind some alternative rock.


----------

